# Чтение с листа



## zontazb16 (27 Янв 2010)

Я на первом курсе, подскажите какую литературу лучше всего использовать для приобретения навыков чтения с листа?


----------



## lex111 (28 Янв 2010)

Нотную :biggrin:


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (28 Янв 2010)

lex111 писал:


> Нотную


Любые самоучители, хрестоматии для младших классов музыкальных школ,которые есть в каждой библиотеке,то есть начиная от элементарного и доступного.


----------



## Concertino (28 Янв 2010)

Vladimir Anikin писал:


> Любые самоучители, хрестоматии


Читать всё подряд.


----------



## SibBayan (28 Янв 2010)

Самый лучший и эффективный способ научиться читать с листа- это переписать вручную кучу произведений (проверено на себе). Будете самый лучший и быстрый! Удачи!


----------



## pols-petr (28 Янв 2010)

Всем привет! Хоть немного развеселили...это я насчет нотной.
лучше всего начинайте читать произведения которые не представляют для вас трудностей - то есть начали играть в медленном темпе и до конца без пауз...удачи (кстати на это очень можно даже подсесть...чем дальше тем будет все интереснее). Удачи!


----------



## zontazb16 (28 Янв 2010)

Большое спасибо


----------

